# Rice Ideas?



## kimbaby (Jan 31, 2006)

any recipes to share using rice? i LOVE CHICKEN AND RICE, what dishes do you make with rice?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 31, 2006)

Kim,
this is one my DH's mom use to make for him and his brothers..
You need
3-c. beef broth
1-med. onion, chopped
2-3. cloves crushed garlic
2-Tab. chopped flat leaf parsley
2-Tab. evoo
12 oz. mild Italian sausage, casings removed or bulk
1-c. chopped tomatoes, peeled and seeded, I don't seed when I use plum or roma tomatoes
salt and freshly ground pepper
1-1/2 c. med grain rice such as, arborio,carnaroli 
1/2 c. parmigiano-reggiano cheese

In wide sauce pan, on med. heat, cook onion,parsley and garlic in evoo til soft. Add sausage and cook stir often ti light brown, maybe 15 min. Stir in tomatoes and salt and pepper to taste...... Add broth and bring to simmer.Stir in rice. Cover and cook til rice is tender. Remove from heat add cheese and serve.
M-I-L use to serve the boys some sort of tossed green salad and warm buttered french bread.

kadesma


----------



## corazon (Jan 31, 2006)

*My absolute fave!*
*Broccoli Rice Casserole*
2 (10 oz) packages frozen chopped broccoli
2 cups rice, cooked (I use jasmine)
1 (10.75 oz) cream of mushroom soup
1 (10.75 oz) cream of chicken soup
1 1/4 cup water
16-32 oz extra-sharp cheddar cheese, grated (I do this by taste, last time I used 32 oz of cheddar)
1 TBS butter
1 large onion, diced
salt and pepper to taste

1. Cook broccoli and rice according to package directions. Preheat oven to 350F
2. Melt butter in large saucepan over medium high heat. Saute onion until soft.
3. Reduce heat to low, add soups, and water. Gradually stir in cheese until melted. Be careful that the cheese doesn't burn.
4. Take saucepan off heat and stir in broccoli and rice. Season with salt and pepper and add more cheese if desired.
5. Bake in preheated oven for 45 minutes or until topping is bubbly and lightly browned.
__________________


----------



## kadesma (Jan 31, 2006)

Cora,
I've never made a broccoli-rice casserole..This looks good and one I can get Cade to eat as he loves rice and broccoli..Thanks..

kadesma


----------



## corazon (Jan 31, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Cora,
> I've never made a broccoli-rice casserole..This looks good and one I can get Cade to eat as he loves rice and broccoli..Thanks..
> 
> kadesma


It's great kads! dh's grandmother made this on holidays, after hearing about how fantastic hers was, I made my own. He liked it so much better!  I like to use the sharp cheddar and good quality rice, this casserole usually calls for minute rice and velveeta.  I'm sure Cade will like it, I can even get Aidan to eat the broccoli and he doesn't eat anything green! You can also make it a few days early, if you need to, and just stick it in the oven for about 60 minutes.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 31, 2006)

wow I am loving both these recipes...


----------



## licia (Jan 31, 2006)

Cora, my recipe is almost identical to yours, but I don't cook my broccoli before. I like the crunch it has from just the cooking as part of the casserole.


----------



## abjcooking (Jan 31, 2006)

*Every Meal Rice*

1/4 cup butter or margarine
1 (6oz.) Package wild rice
1 (8oz.) package sliced fresh mushrooms
3 green onions, chopped
1 (14oz.) can chicken broth
2 T. dry sherry
1/2 t. chopped fresh parsley
1/2 cup sliced almonds, toasted

Melt butter in medium saucepan over medium heat.  Add rice and mushrooms and saute for 5 minutes.  Add green onions and next 3 ingredients; bring to boil.  Cover and reduce heat and simmer 1 hour and 5 minutes or until rice is done; drain excess liquid.  Stir in parsley and sprinkle with toasted almonds.

*Baked Rice, Cheese and Tomato*

1 cup boiling water
5-oz. pkg. precooked rice
2 cups grated American cheese
1 1/2 t. salt
pepper
1/4 t. worcestershire sauce
2 cups medium cream sauce (recipe below)
3 tomatoes, sliced

Heat oven to 400.  Pour water over rice; let stand.  Add cheese and seasoning to cream sauce.  Alternate rice, cheese sauce and tomato slices in greased 2 qt. baking dish.  Bake 20-25 minutes until golden brown.

Cream Sauce
2-3 T. butter
2-3 T. flour
1/4 t. salt
1 cup milk

Melt butter in saucepan; blend in flour and salt and cook until bubbling together.  Take off heat, add milk all at once; cook over low to med heat stirring constantly until thickened.

*Black Beans with Cilantro Pesto Rice*

Cilantro Pesto
1/3 cup pine nuts
1/2 cup freshly grated parmesan cheese
2 large garlic cloves
1 1/2 cups fresh basil leaves
1 1/2 cups packed fresh parsley leaves
2 T. lime juice
3/4 cup olive oil

Beans and rice
1 lb. dried black beans
1 ham hock
4 cups water
2 cups long grain rice
1/4 cup butter, softened
2 1/2 t. creole seasoning, diveded
1/8 t. cayenne

Beans must be soaked overnight in water 2 inches higher than the beans, or use the quick soak method on package. 

 Preheat oven to 350 and toast pine nuts.  Cool completely.  In blender mix pesto ingredients.  Let flavors sit to absorb.

Drain beans.  In a covered kettle add 2 inches cold water to drain beans and ham hock.  Simmer beans until tender, about 1-1 1/4 hours.  Drain beans, discard ham hock and keep beans warm.  While beans are simmering, in a large heavy skillet bring 4 cups water to a boil and stir in rice and 1/2 t. seasoning.  Cook rice covered over low undisturbed 18-20 minutes or until water is absorbed and rice is tender.  Fluff rice with fork and add to beans.  Stir in butter, pesto and creole seasoning and cayenne.

*Lemon Rice Pilaf*

2 1/2 t. freshly grated lemon peel
1 T. plus 1 t. fresh lemon juice
2 extra large egg yolks
1/4 cup heavy cream
2 T. butter
1 1/2 cups uncooked long grain white rice
3 cups low salt chicken broth
3 T. freshly grated parmesan cheese
3 T. minced fresh parsley
salt and pepper to taste

In a small bowl, combine lemon peel and juice, egg yolks and heavy cream.  Whisk until blended and set aside.  In a small saucepan, melt butter and add rice.  Stir and cook briefly until rice turns opaque.  Pour in chicken broth and sprinkle with salt.  Heat to boiling and reduce heat to simmer.  Cover and cook for 20-25 minutes.  Just before serving fold lemon cream sauce into rice.  Stir in parmesan and parlsy.  Season with salt and pepper, serve immediately.

*Savannah Red Rice*

6 slices bacon
2 green peppers, chopped
2 onions, chopped
2 cups cooked rice
1 16oz. can stewed tomatoes
1 cup tomato sauce
1/2 t. red pepper flakes
salt and pepper to taste
Ham cooked shrimp or sausage, optional
1/4 cup parmesan cheese, grated

Preheat oven to 350.  In a large skillet, fry bacon until crisp.  Remove; chop when cool.  Reserve drippings.  Saute green pepper and onion in drippings until tender.  Add rice, tomatoes, tomato sauce, pepper flakes and bacon.  Season with salt and pepper.  If using meat or fish, add now.  Spoon into greased 2 qt. baking dish.  Sprinkle with parmesan cheese over top.  Bake 25-30 minutes until rice is dry.


----------



## Constance (Jan 31, 2006)

When I lived on the bayous, we ate rice instead of noodles or potatoes. Anything with a sauce or juice went over rice. You'd be surprised how good liver and onion gravy is over rice. 
Dirty rice was, and is, one of my favorites. Like a lot of other Cajun recipes, you use whatever you have. 
Aunt Gert used long grain white rice, chicken giblets, pork sausage, garlic, onions, garlic, S&P, and a pinch of Cayenne pepper. 
My more sophisticated MIL, who'd been transplanted to Dallas, used the Uncle Ben's Long Grain and wild rice mix, chicken livers, sausage, mushrooms, all the other stuff, plus some herbs. 
My husband and I were young, and didn't have two nickels to rub together. Ms. Bourdice's maid often knocked at our door with a  bowl of dirty rice, gumbo, or jambalya. Naomi did the cooking, and Ms. Bourdice's son loved to hunt and trap, so I got some pretty interesting looking dishes. But they were always delcious, and we were so glad to have them. 
I can say that raccon isn't bad in a gumbo, as long as it has chicken and good smoked sausage. That was the darkest gumbo I ever saw.

One thing Naomi made that I wish I could duplicate was her crab bisque. The sauce was pink. We didn't eat rice with that one...it was served with good crusty French bread. 
The only time I have ever eaten anything like it was at a very expensive gourmet restaurant about 30 miles down the road from here.


----------



## bubba_sybo (Jan 31, 2006)

*one i dont think u have tried in a while*

"chocko rice"....

cook rice as directed... in med sauce pan... when it is almost done stir in butter marg or whatever.... stir in a lil bit of suga then some chockalate milk mix the powdered stuff
ya want a nice mix of chocolate, rice and othr ingredients.... fruit can even be added once it has cooled

wish I could give u the measurements but it isnt rocket surgery...just try it ?... is never quite the same twice...used to love it as a kid ..still do, if u aint had choco rice I guess u never been poor and had to invent a dessert for two kids.....
u can add cinimon .....milk will make it a lil creamer..... choco rice bubba style


----------



## AndreainDC (Jan 31, 2006)

love to make egg fried rice with peas and green onions for a cheap and quick dinner.  also like to make risotto with vegetables.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 31, 2006)

I am sure I have posted this recipe a few times already but here it goes one more time.  It was selected and published by BHG magazine for it's ease and simplicity (although it is Indian inspired and most Westerners associate Indian food with a lot of complex spices and ingredients).  Hope you like it.  

2 cups Brown Lentils (Cooked until they are aldente, drain and reserve)
4 cups Rice (Cooked like Pasta, add a lot of water and bring it to a boil.  Add salt and rice and cook it until aldente and drain and reserve in a colander)
1 onion sliced thinly
1/4 tsp of cinnamon powder
1/4 tsp of black pepper powder
3 cloves of garlic finely chopped
1 jalapeno finely chopped (optional)
2 tsp cumin seeds
1/2 green bell pepper sliced
1/2 red bell pepper sliced
1/4 cup fresh cilantro finely chopped
1/4 cup fresh mint finely chopped
salt to taste
3 tbsp of oil

In a saute pan add oil.  When the oil is hot add the cumin seeds.  Next add the garlic and saute it for a minute.  Next add the onions and fry them until slightly brown.  Add jalapeno, cinnamon, black pepper and red and green bellpeppers.  Saute for another minute.  Next add the cilantro, mint lentils and rice and stir it all to combine.  Cover and let it steam on low (on low flame) for 30-40 minutes. 

We serve this with a yogurt raita.  To make raita stir a chopped onion, tomato, cucumber (peeled and chopped) cilantro, squeeze of lime, salt and black pepper to two cup of plain yogurt.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 1, 2006)

AndreainDC said:
			
		

> love to make egg fried rice with peas and green onions for a cheap and quick dinner. also like to make risotto with vegetables.


 
reminds me of my fave breakfast food, egg/rice/crumbled browned sausage.... it is really good!


----------

